# Label Removal



## boarderofsnow (Jul 24, 2007)

Hey I was wondering if anyone knew of a place where i could gets labels removed but not have a new one put in it's place. I have the shirts, I just need the labels removed and i don't want to remove them myself. I've already went to the local seamstresses and they are much too expensive. Any Help?


----------



## DL (Mar 30, 2006)

May I ask why you don't want to do them yourself? Just get a razor blade or exacto-knife and gently cut them out. Other than that, it's going to be very expensive because with my experience talking to seamstresses it seems that taking it out is the most tedious aspect of relabeling and that's why they charge so much.


----------



## boarderofsnow (Jul 24, 2007)

DL said:


> May I ask why you don't want to do them yourself? Just get a razor blade or exacto-knife and gently cut them out. Other than that, it's going to be very expensive because with my experience talking to seamstresses it seems that taking it out is the most tedious aspect of relabeling and that's why they charge so much.


I don't want the little remnants of tag left in the shirts. I'm using very expensive shirts so i wanted them to look the best they possibly can.


----------



## chrisf116 (Jul 26, 2007)

try forwardprinting.com


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

You say "too expensive". What's too expensive? How much were they charging?


----------



## DL (Mar 30, 2006)

I dunno, but when I do it the whole tag comes out clean. You just gotta cut the threading that connects the tag to the shirt, don't just cut the tag leaving a portion of it in there. Anyways good luck. By the way, what are you being quoted? It usually runs .25-.75 for the whole relabeling process, so maybe you gotta do more "shopping" around.


----------



## misterteepitting (Feb 3, 2007)

well when you cut it with a knife ,,doesnt the thread keeping pulling off? like the thread around the neck is now loose and keeps running off easily?? how do you stop that??


----------



## dyer (Jul 11, 2007)

i cut out the tag and sew my own label on top of it.some of my competitors cut out the tag which you can see remnants of and screen in their own co.name and they retail for between$30-$65 or better.jeff


----------



## kriscad (Dec 18, 2006)

\ i know a company that will do it for .25 cents per shirt


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

One quick note - you do realize there are labeling requirements for selling t-shirts, right? Depending on where you are selling them at, you usually need certain information on the t-shirts, such as materials and country of origin, to legally sell the shirts.


----------



## Progeny (Jul 28, 2007)

I've just posted on another thread re this.

I use inkjet transfer paper and heat press onto the original label so i don't remove many. You can customise them and number them for limited editions.

Just make sure the colours are dark enough to cover the original makers text.

Lee


----------



## Eastdsm (Mar 10, 2007)

Progeny, 
Are you worried bout the inkjet transfer coming off after a few washes? My whole goal for relabeling is so you will always know where the shirt came from and have my website/phone number on there. If it's gone in 10 washes, it almost defeats the purpose of relabeling?


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

Eastdsm said:


> Are you worried bout the inkjet transfer coming off after a few washes? My whole goal for relabeling is so you will always know where the shirt came from and have my website/phone number on there. If it's gone in 10 washes, it almost defeats the purpose of relabeling?



That's basically what I think; if you're going to bother relabeling in the first place, you might as well go with a good quality woven or maybe screen print it in the back - something that will last the life of the shirt.


----------



## Eastdsm (Mar 10, 2007)

I think I'm going to make a move on getting heat transfers for the Anvil tearaway tag shirts. I think I'm going to tearaway the "Anvil" and leave the washing instructions, and then put something behind that tag. I am going to play into it so you can see my writing even with that tag there. That will save me from having to make different size labels as well as worrying about the washing instructions. But then they will know my website and phone for reordering info or future orders.


----------

